# AIO Kraken X62 installation help



## HawaiiFirsttimebuilder (Feb 1, 2017)

Okay I need advice/help. I've installed the cooler backplate, then screwed my standoffs in from the front of the mobo. Now i have 4 standoffs sticking up, which leads me to believe I'm ready to screw the cooler down over my proc. I'm stuck here because the standoffs are able to wiggle around, Like arent they supposed to be sturdy and rigid?  Im a little scared to screwdown my water pump without knowing for sure if the foundation is supposed to be solid/secure to the mobo, or if it will get secure when i tighten it down. Did this make sense? If not I apologize. Thank you all for your time and help with this.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 1, 2017)

Just think about what will happen to them when you have screwed all 4 of the screws in...


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2017)

They are lose by design, no worries there. Lock down the head unit and get that PC running.


----------



## X800 (Feb 1, 2017)

If you are about install it on a intel platform like 115x https://www.nzxt.com/manuals/krakenx/X52-X62-115X.html


----------



## HawaiiFirsttimebuilder (Feb 1, 2017)

omfg guys im so friggin excited and nervous all at the same time.  I so badly want to get this pc up and running.  I have everything I need, including gaming headsets, a gaming mouse, mouse pad, gaming keyboard, pretty much every thing i need.  I even created a Steam acct and purchased Counterstrike on it.  I can't tell you all from the bottom of my heart how much I appreciate having you all here to assist me with this build process.  Thank you NdMk2010!  As soon as i screwed that sucker down, i pulled it back up and saw some thermal paste stuck to the proc and i knew i was in business    ooooh yes.  haha..  im at work now until 430 but can't wait to get home and continue.


----------

